# Odd happening..



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

When another user quotes my text, I am quoted as being Johnny_BriTTain and not TTotal for some reason, although you (Kevin) have changed things from that name on my profile :?:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> When another user quotes my text, I am quoted as being Johnny_BriTTain and not TTotal for some reason, although you (Kevin) have changed things from that name on my profile :?:


just to try it


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Hmmmm.

Either *really* quick off the mark, or something else wierd is going on, as it works for me :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TTotal said:


> When another user quotes my text, I am quoted as being Johnny_BriTTain and not TTotal for some reason, although you (Kevin) have changed things from that name on my profile :?:


Phew its magic ! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Either *really* quick off the mark, or something else wierd is going on, as it works for me :?


..mmm and it works for me too now , thanks Forum Fairies ! :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Oi! :evil:

who you calling a Fairy?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=iloveyou.gif]

The first forum gay kiss ?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ROFL! :lol:

(right then, I'm stopping there! :wink


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oooh - get me all excited then run off.....


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

errrrrrrrrrrrr......

If only I could think of something witty to reply with  :wink:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

<ahem> back on subject :wink: 
Without checking the database, what's possible is that posts that you made with "Johnny_Brittain" as your ID will have that name in the recerd, amd when people quote that text the name is used.... maybe :? 
I'll have a look at the db when I get a spare moment... sometime next year maybe


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats what I call service !


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Johnny_BriTTain said:


> Thats what I call service !


Pity they can't get rid of the pop ups so quickly.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> Johnny_BriTTain said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what I call service !
> ...


First of all me thinks someone is playing games (quote="Johnny_BriTTain"]) :roll: 
And secondly, it's amazing how quickly we can get rid of user accounts on this system :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Kevin, are you implying that I have something to do with this ? 

If so you overestimate me, I am only just out of the Tippex on the screen phase I promise you  and why would I waste your valuable time doing so ?

Or have I misunderstood your message ?  God knows what is going on here.... :?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Hi Kevin, are you implying that I have something to do with this ?
> 
> If so you overestimate me, I am only just out of the Tippex on the screen phase I promise you  and why would I waste your valuable time doing so ?
> 
> Or have I misunderstood your message ?  God knows what is going on here.... :?


Nah - think R1's playing games :roll: :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Sherlock said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kevin, are you implying that I have something to do with this ?
> ...


Why? :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------

